# Other people have it worse than you.



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been reading a lot more threads on this forum recently and I've learned that despite all the struggles that I've been through and the problems that I've had that other people have it worse. They have more serious issues that I have and they have been through a lot more pain. That's not to discount all the pain that I've been through but if you think your life is bad now you jut have to read some of the stories from some of the more people that have major SA than the rest of us. It makes even some times when my life was completely horrible seem pale in comparison to what other people have posted. I've been bullied in school, in camp, and online in the past when I was younger, and I've had trouble socially in the past, failed friendships and what not. People whom I was close to have stopped talking to me. But, looking at these stories here have made me feel a lot better about where I am right now, and I think we need to realize or at least people like me with only semi-SA need to realize that our lives are a lot better than what it could be. I could have nothing like some of the people here. It makes me feel grateful.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah, at least you're not them. How do you think that makes them feel? Just kidding, I know what you mean, but I think the comfort from comparisons is very little, so it's best just not to make comparisons at all.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

And there's people who have had it seemingly better than me and have committed suicide. I know that I may not have it as bad as some people, but I honestly find no comfort in that. I'm going through my own little hell.

Sorry to be negative though, just my thoughts on the topic. If it helps you, then that's great of course.


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

Tell that to someone who has chronic clinical depression..those people can be in the best situation of their lives...Nice flats, loving partners, steady money, etc... yet somehow they can't help but feel as if they are a starving war veteran on the edge of homelessness, living in Peru or s/t other 3rd world country. Suffering is a relative thing.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm 2 miserable to enjoy others misery lol
But hey if it brings some joy to you then awesome


----------



## cherrycola (Oct 22, 2011)

Event Horizon said:


> Tell that to someone who has chronic clinical depression..those people can be in the best situation of their lives...Nice flats, loving partners, steady money, etc... yet somehow they can't help but feel as if they are a starving war veteran on the edge of homelessness, living in Peru or s/t other 3rd world country. Suffering is a relative thing.


This reminds me... A few years ago I was on a cruise with my family but I guess I looked pretty depressed because one of the young staff members came up to me and said, "You're on a cruise, but you look like you're going off to war." Then I felt guilty.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Logically, somebody has to have it the worst though.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Fantas Eyes said:


> Logically, somebody has to have it the worst though.


Exactly. I'm not going to make myself feel better by comparing to someone who's worse off. Isn't that sort of cruel, somehow?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I've actually had people say this exact thing about me before..."I've got it bad but at least I'm not like _him."_ It didn't exactly make my day_._


----------



## someguy8 (Sep 10, 2010)

Then you could say only one person in the world has the right to be depressed. While its true someone always has it worse it doesnt really make your own situation better.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah it's better to realize things are bad, then try to accept that things are bad for the moment, then do everything you can to make them better.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

This is going to come off as self-centered and conceited, but your average Joe does not have it worse than me. I have had an unbelievably stressful life. I get the idea of this phrase, but it irritates me. Just because someone has it worse than you doesn't make your own problems go away.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

It is true that most of the time, there is always someone else who is struggling and suffering much mre than you. I do not, however, believe that this is positive thinking. I feel bad when i think about those less fortunate than me. it pains me to know that probaly billions of people are living with no shelter, food, water, love, and war raging everywhere they turn. Me helpingthose less fortunate would make me feel better rather than knowing there are people who have like for real ****ty *** lives.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes it is true there are people that have it worse. But pain is pain and in the moment when you are suffering its hard to see past that.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

losinghope said:


> Yes it is true there are people that have it worse. But pain is pain and in the moment when you are suffering its hard to see past that.


True. It's all about perspective. Your situation seems like the worst when you're dealing with it. But I do try to appreciate what I have lately. When your life suddenly takes a turn for the worse, you start to realize you didn't have it so bad before, and others might struggle even more than you do.


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

And then there are the people whose circumstances are much worse than mine (or pretty much anyone's on this board, - yes, I am generalizing) yet their happiness and strength prevails. I find this sentiment to be far more encouraging.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, there are people who have it worse than me, but somehow that just makes me more depressed. So many injustices in the world. I wish I could just be a ray of sunshine and spread light over all those who are suffering. I suppose if I take action I can do my own small part. If I can make just one person feel better about themselves, I have done my job.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Sometimes I stop and think and feel really grateful that up until now, I haven't had any major disease, injury, disfigurement or disability and live a pretty nice and comfortable life, considering the circumstances. Now if I can just use my resources to my advantage and do something with myself...but I'm trying!


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

I just don't agree with comparing yourself or looking to others for comfort. Every situation and everyones own suffering is relative. I don't like saying that people have it worse than others, we're all just on this earth trying to live our own unique lives, trying to survive, I don't go past that really. Just do you and empower others as you go.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Cletis:1059384624 said:


> I've actually had people say this exact thing about me before..."I've got it bad but at least I'm not like _him."_ It didn't exactly make my day_._


Same here, tried to compare me to kids in africa and how they have it worst then dropped me as a friend. Too bad he didn't get this was my life, that I needed a friend and that everything I said was true. I had a bad home life, major depression, and many more things happening atm


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

It's good to have some clear perspective on things (relative to your situation of course). But this saying being used as a means of inducing guilt has been tired and played out a long time ago.


----------

